# Bike swap? when?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

So.... when is the next bike swap? is there any upcoming swap in Mar?
hey RBR, how about organize a RBR-swap? you can turn it to a profitable event charging seller some nominal fees.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

We've toyed with the idea of holding a swap, just not sure what the turnout would be. Or where to hold it...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

*SWAP MEET, yea!*



Kwantani said:


> So.... when is the next bike swap? is there any upcoming swap in Mar?
> hey RBR, how about organize a RBR-swap? you can turn it to a profitable event charging seller some nominal fees.


Nice, I'm just about to post my swap meet details and I see your post! Sweet.

This is our 7th annual Spring Swap Meet, and we dress up 80's and talk like valley, like ya know? It's like a totally rad swap meet, with like bikes, and like bike stuff. 

Hope you can make it. Check out my post in about thirty seconds... 

Lars


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Still a month plus off, but ROMP has their annual swap meet in Cupertino on April 25.
http://romp.org/index.php?module=Po...lview=default&viewtype=details&eid=138&print=


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

*2 Bike Swap this Sunday Apr 5th....*

Just another public service annoucement...
2 bike swaps this Sunday Apr 5th:
-Pedaler swap in El Sobrante, theped.com
-Valley Spokesman swap in Dublin High School, Dublin.

prepare to lighten your wallet, unless you're seller.


----------

